# Detroit Brc. co. bottle



## goaliewb (Apr 6, 2019)

Saw this bottle at a market with an dd shape, and the bottom is even stranger (tho im new to this):

any ideas what it is?
the bottle is warped as well....not straight sides


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 6, 2019)

Looks like it got a bit melted in a fire.  Quite common as they used to set garbage dumps on fire in an attempt to control disease and pests.  The bottom has a very crude Owens scar, so this would be a fairly early ABM bottle.


----------



## goaliewb (Apr 6, 2019)

my first thought was it melted as well! 
umm what is ABM ...isnt that where you withdraw money from ? lol


----------



## Bobby algar (Apr 7, 2019)

I have a clear brc co bottle but it was clear 
 And that was from 1930 or 1940 dump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2019)

Could be warped from being in or near fire, I've seen badly melted bottles in dumps before from fire. Is that bottle 12 oz. size or bigger Quart size. hard to tell from pic. 12 oz. or pint size should be about 9 inches tall while the Quart would be more like 11 -12 inches tall. Let me know. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 7, 2019)

goaliewb said:


> umm what is ABM ...isnt that where you withdraw money from ? lol



A.B.M. is an acronym for Automatic Bottle Machine.

Here is one in action:


----------

